# Driver's station how-to?



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Howdy all. 

So I'm looking at how I'm gonna wire the track and all, and I've sifted thru some of the threads here on the very subject. There's some really neat driver station options and I think I know which kind I'm looking at, however currently all I can seem to find is pics of the finished product.

What I'm looking to do is the type of stations where the holes are sunk into the side of the table, and you have a vertical bar inside to hook your controller clips up to. I'd like to wire for brakes, with a fuse....just because I figure its better to have it and not need it, than it is to want it later and have to redo the whole thing.

Anyway, what I'm looking for is some sort of tutorial or how-to in putting these things together. Wiring the track is a challenge I'm going to undertake even though I have exactly 0 experience in anything electronic whatsoever.

If anything, if there's anyone out here that does have this type of driver's station, could ya post a pic of the "under the table" side of it?

Any help, advice, or links to the appropriate place would be appreciated. Unfortunately some of the older threads seem to point towards the right information, but the're old threads and the links are outdated.

Thanks all
Trev


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

*controller hook-ups...*

I don't have a photo of them wired handy, but here's what I did on my track using copper tubing (1/8"). They're set horizontally on my track, but you could do the same mounted on a side board. Wires soldered to the flattened tab. I have since gave them a "squeeze" in the middle with a pair of vice grips for a flattend section, alligator clips grip it better. I have a basic wiring diagram I can post later, or pm your e-mail.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Here is how my HO layout was wired. I'm using the same method for my 1/32 setup except for the controller hookups. I used 3.5mm jacks which I will be converting back to this much simpler way. 

Hope this helps.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=267876


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

ruralradio said:


> I don't have a photo of them wired handy, but here's what I did on my track using copper tubing (1/8"). They're set horizontally on my track, but you could do the same mounted on a side board. Wires soldered to the flattened tab. I have since gave them a "squeeze" in the middle with a pair of vice grips for a flattend section, alligator clips grip it better. I have a basic wiring diagram I can post later, or pm your e-mail.


Those hook ups are slick. :thumbsup:

Elegant, because they are so simple!


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

For different drivers stations:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=207640

or
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=347805

Mine is on post#3


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Both of those threads that oddrods shared are rich in driver's station ideas. I highly recommend them because many of our HT luminaries freely shared great ideas and debated tradeoffs and approaches. I was inspired by the variety and the fine craftsmanship in the many examples shared. I studied them carefully before starting on mine and for me, it really paid off. 

*Shadowracer*, my adventures in the type of side-mounted, recessed post driver's stations you ask about are documented starting here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3452256#post3452256 
I'm grateful to *AfxToo *for sharing the simple and elegant design that I ended up basing mine on - it was a great fit for the particular constraints my layout posed. The stations continue to work great for me and my kids. 

They are a lot like *ruralradio*'s awesome examples and the thread has a lot of photos like the one below showing the backside wiring, fuses and other mechanical bits. 

Hope it's helpful to you in your driver's station adventures.

Rolls


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow...thanks for all the responses guys. That's a boatload of info to go thru, and I will be spending some time going over all this.

Rural, thanks for the pic. Someone else said it: Simple and elegant. 

Oddrods, yours is closest to what I was envisioning, meaning this one.









Is that just hacked up PVC tube painted up, or do those plastic inserts serve another "real world" purpose normally? (translation....what department would I find them in?) Also, could I beg for a picture of the back half of that setup? 

Rolls, yours is awesome, although a little "more" than I was looking at doing. (Your track is phenomenal by the way. I remember that thread ages ago and thinking to myself "that's just nuts"...but the end result is pretty astounding!)

And yes, AFXtoo is the go-to guy whenever you need a little brain power applied to your problem! (his avatar should be Yoda) I've heard reference to some sort of diagram of his, but have been unable to find it anywhere.

Thanks again gents.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Spade connectors were used to attach to the brass screws.









Terminal blocks were used at all junctions.










A little messy still as the wires are still only temporarily placed. 

The guage of wire is small but according to the charts at work even the small guage I used is more than capable of handeling the amps.

I used PVC reducers found in the plumbing section. For the switches I glued in flat pieces of PVC with regular pipe dope. The reducers I used were slightly larger than the hoile saw I used so I turned them down on my lathe till they fit snug.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

And I forgot to add I used the reducers because they come with a flange. I just thought it looked better. I also used Duplicolor for plastics to paint the reducers before installation.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks a bunch Oddrods. That's exactly what I was after! 

Off to HD I go. :hat:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I am working off of this drawing:

http://www.fergysplace.com/new_atw_1.jpg


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Oxx-That's the one we used. It is the best one I have found. Hooked everything up and it worked perfect the first time.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that drawing is the bomb, i printed it and copied it to hard drive. thank you 0xx


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

That's the drawing I used as well.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Al,hunt up page 2 of Fergie's drawing,if i remember right,it shows adjustable brakes and coast in a more detailed diagram:thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's page 2...another good one.

http://www.fergysplace.com/new_atw_2.jpg


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

That's not the one i was thinking of,but it's good none the less.
Years ago Fergie had 2 wiring diagrams up,i haven't seen the other diagram in years though.
The second diagram if i remember right,showed adjustable brakes and coast,but that was awhile ago,and i haven't seen that wiring diagram in quiet awhile


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's everything you could ever want in a driver's station:

http://web.me.com/pmarchand/Slots/page21/page34/page67/page67.html


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Click here if you want to go high end and have fancy schmancy drivers' station panels. You can design your own and then have them engraved and drilled using CNC technology, all from one place. It'll cost you lots of $$$$ but'll look great. They have software you can download to design your own panel and then you send your design and a pile of cash and they'll send you the completed panels. Their software works on Mac, Linux and Windows. If you do this, share what you get because I'd love to see what they look like.
Of course this is just the front panel, you still have to do all that wiring hocus pocus to make it work.









Cheers eh,

Todd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What?? No button to ring up the barmaid? How will she know when my beer is empty?? :lol:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice,getting some made for your track Todd:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Buck Track Driver Station*

I found some parts, Brad had soldiering skill, and track repair!

(looks like a Formica sample)

cut the plastic off front of the connector and you got an old school for your alligator clip.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Hornet said:


> Nice,getting some made for your track Todd:thumbsup:
> Rick


Maybe Rick, but I gotta save my pennies. Aw crap, we don't have pennies anymore. Now what?

Here's another link though. If you're gonna go, might as well go big.

Cheers eh,

Todd


----------

